# Donating Christmas tree



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Me, my wife and some friends are going to be cutting some Christmas trees this weekend. I noticed you are able to buy 2 permits and was thinking of buying 2 and donating one to a family in need. Does any one know if this is legal? I see it says personal use and you can't sell them but I don't know if donating would be different? On another note does any one know of a family in need? Even one of our fellow forum members that is in need and can't afford a tree? Thanks for any help!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Brendo,
That's an awesome idea! I don't know what the legality of it is but I can't imagine there would be any issue. If it is legal and you are local I head up the welfare committee in my ward and have several families with young children that don't have much for Christmas. I'm in Provo.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

twinkielk15 said:


> Brendo,
> That's an awesome idea! I don't know what the legality of it is but I can't imagine there would be any issue. If it is legal and you are local I head up the welfare committee in my ward and have several families with young children that don't have much for Christmas. I'm in Provo.


I'm in orem I would love to work with you to get someone a tree! I'll keep you posted on what I can do!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just wanted to quickly share how this ended up.

We found a family with four young kids and no tree, decorations, or lights. The kids had been praying to find a way to get a tree. The parents both work and still cannot make ends meet. We delivered the tree last night and they had already put the kids to bed and, again, they had prayed for a tree. The parents were in tears as we made a fresh cut on the tree and helped them decorate it. They had planned to tell the kids that some of Santa's elves had come late that night to bring them a tree. It was a very touching experience.

Thanks go to Brendo for donating his money, time, and effort so this little family could have a tree. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Sounds like it ended how it should. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Awesome job guys! Thats what Christmas is all about. My hats off to you!!


----------

